# Need Business Idea for AED 20,000.00



## Mohammed salam (Nov 25, 2012)

Dear all,

Greetings for the day,

I am working in Dubai as accountant, Have driving license, with Experience as PRO as well, I would like to invest AED 20,000.00, I do not like Banks investment but i do not have good business Idea to start, So hopefully i can find good one here.

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

This ought to be amusing.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Funny you should ask this as I'm in discussions with a major hotel brand here to import white "Caribbean style" sand for their beaches. The beauty of this is that it's a lot finer and softer, as it's virtually white it doesn't get as hot during the summer and it's a recurring business, the sand needs to be added to every month as the sea takes a proportion away with it during the tides, and especially during rough weather.

The 20k will allow us to supply the first 500 tonnes of pristine white "Caribbean" sand that's been washed, bleached and cleaned direct to the beaches thus giving the already pampered guests a real taste of the exotic.

What's your thoughts?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> This ought to be amusing.


I refrained from introducing him to my friend who is a Price in an African State and is owed a lot of money .....

But decided instead the money could be spent on wine, women and song and the rest could be wasted instead.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

How about you buy a Yaris and rent it out. Then with the money you make you buy another one (or get it on finance) and you keep going till you have 4. Then you will buy a Corolla and keep upgrading...


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Hmmm 

Working in Dubai as an accountant eh?

Open up a shop selling flying carpets in Dubai Mall.

Trust me, I've done the research - money for jam !!!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Froglet said:


> How about you buy a Yaris and rent it out. Then with the money you make you buy another one (or get it on finance) and you keep going till you have 4. Then you will buy a Corolla and keep upgrading...


Well after you have set up the car rental company licence, insurance etc I suspect there won't be any money left.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Well after you have set up the car rental company licence, insurance etc I suspect there won't be any money left.


Yes, you're right... So, how about maybe the guy already has a Yaris. Then it could work.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

Mohammed salam said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Greetings for the day,
> 
> ...



Buy a car and drive for UberX. Seems that some people make extra money that way.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> But decided instead the money could be spent on wine, women and song and the rest could be wasted instead.


Is that you, Georgie Best?


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Funny you should ask this as I'm in discussions with a major hotel brand here to import white "Caribbean style" sand for their beaches. The beauty of this is that it's a lot finer and softer, as it's virtually white it doesn't get as hot during the summer and it's a recurring business, the sand needs to be added to every month as the sea takes a proportion away with it during the tides, and especially during rough weather.
> 
> The 20k will allow us to supply the first 500 tonnes of pristine white "Caribbean" sand that's been washed, bleached and cleaned direct to the beaches thus giving the already pampered guests a real taste of the exotic.
> 
> What's your thoughts?



I read about 2 months ago that a large farm in Al Ain had placed a mega order of 750 40ft shipping containers stuffed with black-soil produced in the Netherlands, with a potential 2nd order of 750 more containers!!! 

Trading sand seems to be lucrative!


----------



## confused.dom (Jul 29, 2011)

I have a friend who is a very good online poker player.....unfortunately due to an unlucky river card his bankroll has been somewhat depleted.
I am sure if I asked him he would be happy to partner up with you. Luckily for you a 20k investment is exactly what he is looking for at present.
He would be more than happy to split any profits 50/50....maybe even 70/35!
Let me know, I will hook the two of you up.
(With poker being a game of pure skill and not considered gambling, this may be an option worth considering as the returns could be substantial.)


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

confused.dom said:


> I have a friend who is a very good online poker player.....unfortunately due to an unlucky river card his bankroll has been somewhat depleted.
> I am sure if I asked him he would be happy to partner up with you. Luckily for you a 20k investment is exactly what he is looking for at present.
> He would be more than happy to split any profits 50/50....maybe even 70/35!
> Let me know, I will hook the two of you up.
> (With poker being a game of pure skill and not considered gambling, this may be an option worth considering as the returns could be substantial.)


70/35 seems like a good deal!


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

You should invest in rare earth metals, it's the next big thing.


----------



## SgtRoswell (Apr 7, 2014)

As Warren Buffett would say don't put all your eggs in one basket, (there aren't much eggs anyway ) so half invest it in Bitcoins currently they are at low prices, and half in stock exchange


----------



## soniyap19 (Feb 26, 2015)

*re:*



Edino said:


> Buy a car and drive for UberX. Seems that some people make extra money that way.


So how can make money from a taxi ??
only by driving...


----------

